# Ambrosia bowl



## GaryL (Feb 15, 2016)

Had this laying around for awhile. Decided to finish it up and fill it up with Lindor chocolates for Valentines Day. Got me in good with the misses for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice, I love the shape of this one, it accents the ambrosia figure nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2016)

Sweet bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice shape and that figure is out of sight. Great job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice turn! That is one sweet bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2016)

Well done Gary. That should have been worth more than a couple hours ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2016)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2016)

Super nice! Awesome shape and character. Also think the finish really works well. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Feb 20, 2016)

Calabash. Just read an interesting article on this form.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice Gary. I really like the shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2016)

Gary, that's cool! It looks like flames licking up the outside of the bowl, very nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 13, 2016)

that is very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

